# 1994 Pathfinder Starter Removal??????



## JFD27822 (Oct 3, 2009)

Unbolting the starter was not easy, very confined space...disconnecting wiring was not easy, even more confined....
Now.......How do you get the starter out from its location?
I have replaced many a starter in my life time and never have had this problem.
My 1991 Nissan HB 4x4 starter is a breeze to replace...15 minutes, start to finish.
Any suggestions???


----------



## minnight (Oct 29, 2007)

I did my 92 starter the other day and it was not a problem.After unbolting and disconnecting the two connections along with the oil pressure switch I just moved it forward with my hands through the opening in the wheel well towards the centerlink.Once it was near the centerlink i grabbed it from the front of the vehicle and wiggled it out over the link.I guess you would also have to unbolt a skid plate if you have one.I also removed the oil filter to gain more room in there.


----------



## vintage_pathfinder (Oct 3, 2009)

Yes, that is one tight spot!
I pulled mine loose the other day, but it didn't look like it would come out
the front without removing the solenoid first.....


----------



## JFD27822 (Oct 3, 2009)

*minnight....did I mention that mine is also a 4x4.*

Although both previous threads are appreciated, I do not think that either of them will help. There is just no possible way that I see or others have seen since yesterday, that is going to make me believe that I am going to be able to remove it without jacking the motor.
Any other words of advice will be greatly appreciated.:givebeer:


----------



## vintage_pathfinder (Oct 3, 2009)

JFD, have you found anything in the repair manuals? I can check both of mine if you need me to........


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

JFD27822 said:


> Although both previous threads are appreciated, I do not think that either of them will help. There is just no possible way that I see or others have seen since yesterday, that is going to make me believe that I am going to be able to remove it without jacking the motor.
> Any other words of advice will be greatly appreciated.:givebeer:


This looks like a real PITA, but try this

WikiAnswers - How do you remove the starter on a 1994 4WD Nissan Pathfinder


----------



## minnight (Oct 29, 2007)

Mines a 4X4 also.Unless the 92 and 94 are different in regards to the front end that thing should come out right through the front pretty easily.My starter did not have a heat shield on it and the one i put in didnt also(JY Part....20 bucks).Sorry i couldnt be of help..Check out the Nissan Pathfinder Off Road Association website and search starter removal there.I know there is a good write up done with pics.Good luck with it.


----------



## minnight (Oct 29, 2007)

I looked in my 94 FSM that i downloaded a couple years ago because it was the closest i could find for my pathfinder. Unless im missing something i could not find a procedure for removal,just exploded views of the different starters.I looked in my haynes and found nothing of any help there.This is a great site...someone will help.


----------



## uhlstalker (Jun 2, 2009)

i pulled my front diff and the starter came right out. : ) 
COMPLETE PAIN IN THE AS+


----------



## minnight (Oct 29, 2007)

JFD...did you get it out?


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

JFD27822 said:


> Unbolting the starter was not easy, very confined space...disconnecting wiring was not easy, even more confined....
> Now.......How do you get the starter out from its location?
> I have replaced many a starter in my life time and never have had this problem.
> My 1991 Nissan HB 4x4 starter is a breeze to replace...15 minutes, start to finish.
> Any suggestions???


You'll have to remove the tire to take out the starter. It'll also give you a lot more room to work with.


----------



## uhlstalker (Jun 2, 2009)

yea, when i pulled the front diff i was able to get it out but i had to have one of my really strong friends help put it back in because of how heavy it is.i really don't think that would be the easiest way but it definitely will work.


----------



## brent.vanwie (Oct 31, 2009)

i took the exhaust manifold off on mine came right out the top tried to get it out every other way i saw twisted it an tried to maneuver it every which a way couldnt get it til i took off the manifold these 4wd pathfinders are a pita to work on anything around the front differential i need to replace the oil pan gasket not looking forward to it


----------



## uhlstalker (Jun 2, 2009)

yea no kidding it is a craped space but i have seen worse and once your done it will be all worth it.


----------



## bsskibum (Nov 15, 2009)

I have completed this mission of removing the starter from my 92 a/t pathy WITH ZERO removing of ANYTHING besides the oil filter and the exhaust manifold heat shield on the passenger side...

of course be safe remove + pos off the battery

1.remove oil filter
2. unbolt starter
3. remove the wire sheild cover (on-top of the starter , two phillips head screws)
(its tight so take your time)
4. remove all wires connecting to starter
*this is the hard part...*
5. now look down towards the starter from up[ top at engine..
look at the frame// see how there are a few hard tubes and wires attached?
remove and pull to side whatever is needed to slide that starter right up along side of the engine and the frame..

**I know it looks impossible to fit.. but if yyou have OEM starter it will come out...**
** and my napa oem replacement slid right back in there...**


----------



## uhlstalker (Jun 2, 2009)

Sweet now when mine fails ill no what to do


----------



## OkcOffRoader (Feb 25, 2005)

i installed and removed my starter 4 times one evening in under 30 mins, turned out i had a bad clutch switch instead of a bad starter :balls: ...unhook the wiring to the starter and oil unit, then unbolt the starter, and it comes out the front with slight manuvering...i also have a 4x4, and it looks difficult, and was the first time i did it, but ive never had to remove a part to get it out....


----------

